# Getting my BC puppy today



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Getting my BC at 2pm GMT+1 time  So excited!!
I got a crate for it, puppy food, squeaky toys, rawhide shoes (I think that's what they're called?), etc.
I'm so excited!! 
Days where I won't be able to sleep, Here I Come!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. make sure
your pup doesn't tear up the squeaky toy and
swallow the thing tha squeaks. i don't give my
dog raw hide because i don't think it digest well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Just don't leave anything in his crate he might be able to chew up and watch him otherwise. Also make sure the crate is not where he can reach through and grab things. Take out the pillow in the crate.

A lot of us do feed puppy food. So don't sweat it. Realize he is going to cry a lot the first few days .. I am sure you have read all up on it.

We want PICTURES, lots of PICTURES (they need to be no bigger than 800 x 600 in size)


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I'm waiting to take pictures as well! I'll take pictures in the car, at home... everywhere 
There is a cable beside the crate which is going to the tv, do you recon I should put it on top of the crate instead of beside it so that it doesn't reach it? 
I'm going to take a towel and rub it on the parents so it has their scent, and I'm gonna put that in the crate.
What do you think?
The pillow is a one that's made for dogs, not just a normal one. Should I still take it out?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm excited for you Adam! I would put the cable on top and out of reach. Puppies really like to chew, which you will find out soon enough.
Don't worry, you are going to be a great puppy owner!
Just remember every puppy is different and what works for some people doesn't work for others. You will make the right decisions along the way and we will help you


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't put anything on top of my dogs crate
or lean anything against it. place the crate
somewhere where it's clear of things. if you have to
place the crate near the tv cable duct tape the cable
to the floor. i think i saw somewhere that there's
a tube you can run cable through.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The towel is good for now. You can wash it if there's an accident - just watch for chewing and if he does, take it away. I never put anything in the crate but some toys I KNOW he can't chew up enough to swallow. The breeder may actually give you a towel with scent from its mother as the first few nights may be scary for the pup being in a new home.

Just make sure he cannot reach the cable through the crate. Same thing with curtains or anything. I just about strangled my husband when he pushed Beau's crate up against an outlet and Beau pulled the cord out of electric socket and chewed it up. Beau was fine but it could have been very bad.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The crate is up against my wall, so I guess I could tape it down to the floor. Would that work? Or is it better to just put it up top? 
I'm guessing tape it to the floor as when he will be outside he will still have access to the cable as it is running along the floor/wall.
Thanks for the compliment ! I hope I will be at least a decent owner, hehe 
Maybe my pup won't even chew that stuff, but that's unlikely as him and his brothers ruined my shoe laces in 5 minutes, hahah


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you will be fine if the cable is just a few inches from the crate and is secured to the wall not just flopping around. It is a tv cable not an electric cord supplying power?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I think it goes from the satellite to the TV. It's not a power cable because that's somewhere else, and if I unplug it the tv won't turn on.
I taped it down and now it seems like it's not possible for a mouth / paw to get in there...  It's not loose now anyway.
Thanks guys!
So do you recon I should put a towel with a mothers scent on it instead of a pillow?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I would wait on the pillow for his crate until you know he will not chew it. You can just keep the towel with the mom's scent on it when you keep him in the crate. He'll be ok with just that. Good luck getting Zack today


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

He arrived home. He seems pretty sad. He got his meal and everything is ok. I am keeping a newspaper in my hands and I'm watching him. He likes his crate already, he went in it a couple of times by himself, and now he's tired.
Now I'm going to see what he's up to


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Ah. he's sleeping now beside his crate, lol.
Here's him on the car and then him sleeping beside his crate


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a cutie! Make sure you take him out to potty 10-15 minutes after he's eaten and drank. And praise him with treats when he potties outside. It won't take long for him to figure it all out.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

My dad doesn't let me take him outside as he didn't have his vaccinations yet -_-


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

that is one cute puppy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

As long as unvaccinated dogs haven't been hanging around your yard it will be safe enough, the mother's milk has given them a short term immunity until the shots are finished (usually around 16 weeks, unless Europe has a different version IDK)

I wouldn't teach your dog to potty inside the house unless you're willing to allow a adult dog to do the same, housetraining is very important and should be started right away


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

My dad won't let me either way :/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> My dad doesn't let me take him outside as he didn't have his vaccinations yet -_-


You really do not want to potty train him in the house on pads and then try to housebreak him. Because basically you will be training him to go in the house and then have to break him of that. My husband did that witha puppy that didn't like bad weather. We were never able to completely housebreak him after that.

Do you have a yard? You live in an apartment, right? Find a spot to take him outside where you don't see other dogs going. Take him to that area every time and he will learn that is where he is to go.

He's had his first shots, right? The reason there is a series of 3 for shots is they don't know exactly when the mother's immunity wears off. So they get a shot at 8, 12 and 16 weeks. Somewhere in that time, the mother's immunity wears off and one of the shots provide protection. If it makes your dad feel better, call the vet and ask for their opinion.

How about if you took a pee pad out with you and laid it on the ground for your puppy to stand on? At least then he'll be outside to potty?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

No, he didn't had his first shot. He's getting it on Tuesday


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's very cute. Good luck with him--border collies are a lot of fun but a lot of work too! I often compare my crazy dog to a border collie. 

I agree that you want to teach him to go outside now. You will be very thankful later. 

Why are you keeping a newspaper in your hand?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

to put under him if he wants to go to bathroom...
he's not had his first shots yet...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...then set up a spot on the house (NOT near any carpeting) and take him there to potty, on leash so he at least associates the leash with going. I would put it as near the door as possible so at least you are going in the right direction. And start getting him outside as soon as possible.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you are going to have to pick and choose your battles. Your appt to get his shots is on Tuesday, only 2 days away. While you are there, talk to the vet about what they recommend. I think your dad will listen to a professional over a stranger on the internet. 

Consistency and fairness are the most important things in training any dog.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Okay, I'll put newspapers round the door and get him used to the leash n stuff, and when he needs to go I'll take him there and put new newspapers round if he does it there. Thanks Jax


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Grrrr... My parents expect me to do EVERYTHING. The only thing they do is ask their stupid friend's wife about questions which SHE ANSWERS WRONG.
All my studying went to ****, basically, because they don't listen to me and just laugh at me when I say something. terrible.
They also shout at me if I don't do something, etc. These approaching few days will be terrible...
[email protected] The thing that got beeped out was the opposite of heaven. Not the f word.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

or you can let him go on the floor which will most likely peeve your parents to the point where they will want HIM to go out))


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

that's what he's doing right now, he has only peed 3 times today but he didn't poo after eating 2 meals... is that normal?
Btw. at night what should I do? Put a newspaper in his crate? at night let him out on the newspaper? or what? please reply fast.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I don't like doing this, but I kinda need to bump. I need a response fast


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't put newspaper in the crate, IMO. He may get bored and chew it up.

When my parents and I crate-trained/housebroke their dogs, we got special rubber covers for the crates (from Walmart, not sure if they still carry them) which were soft for them but could be sprayed off with a hose if they used the bathroom in the crate.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Well, so what should I do? I can't go to any shop right now... It's too late.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> I don't like doing this, but I kinda need to bump. I need a response fast


No newspaper in the crate..someone will have to get up with him in the middle of the night..maybe even a couple times. He is adorable


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Right, that would be me. But go where? I'm not allowed to go with him outside... Just let him out and wait for him to do it on the ground? Oh Geez...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You really have to take him outside. Not doing so will confuse the dog and then your parents will complain that he ia going to the bathroom in the house.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Take him out on a leash and wait until he pees and poos. You should be just fine near where you live. I have never heard of a puppy not being able to go outside. Millions and millions of dogs go outside and have no problems.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Right now it's the opposite. I am the one complaining. I'm taking him hopefully to the vet tomorrow and when the vet finally says that I can take him outside, maybe they will understand.
But if I take him now my dad would be really angry that I'm not listening to him, etc...
As of now, I need help what to do today when he needs to go in the middle of the night rather than taking him outside. I promise that tomorrow I will be taking him outside (hopefully...)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> Right, that would be me. But go where? I'm not allowed to go with him outside... Just let him out and wait for him to do it on the ground? Oh Geez...


Do you have vets or emergency vets that are open around you? Maybe call them and have your parents hear from them that its okay for the puppy to go out.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> Right, that would be me. But go where? I'm not allowed to go with him outside... Just let him out and wait for him to do it on the ground? Oh Geez...


Do you guys have a back porch or anything?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The vet that is closest to us is closed as it is Sunday evening 
We have a front garden but many animals possibly have walked there before...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Look in the phonebook for the nearest emergency vet, they will be open right now. You can have them tell your parents that it's not just ok for the puppy to go outside, but necessary. 
I HATE the idea of paper-training. It teaches the dog that it can go potty inside....

I got my shepherd at SIX weeks. She was very vulnerable to disease. But from day one she was out in the front yard with our other dogs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Never heard of a puppy not going outside. Google the info and show them. Millions of dogs live on the street and they are just fine.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I do have an emergency vet number but what if they say it's not an emergency and I'll get a fine or something? :/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> I do have an emergency vet number but what if they say it's not an emergency and I'll get a fine or something? :/


Just tell them that you just got a puppy and your parents don't think its safe for the puppy to go out. See what their answer is and then see if they will talk to your parents.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know E-vets can be pretty money-oriented rather than focused on helping animals (SOME), but they can't fine you for calling. Many people call e-vets, just like normal vets, on weekends because they're the only ones available and can answer questions and concerns.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I called the vet emergency phone - They said they do not recommend a puppy going out before it has it's vaccinations because it might catch something...
What she recommended was to put newspapers at the other end of the crate and "hopefully" it would do it there...
My mum's plan is that when my dad goes to work at 4am she will let the puppy out of my room and to let it do it's business outside of my room... seems like a better plan to me than the newspaper in the crate thing


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

*I do agree it is *best* to take the puppy outside for training* but I was born in the 50s and I think most people paper trained their dogs back then and it did work. Maybe it took a little longer but what I remember was a room with paper on the floor and then gradually removing the paper and taking the last peice outside. Like the pup was in the kitchen (we did not know what a crate was and had a gate.......)

What do people do in high rise buildings in large cities? I remeber there may have been an issue with the OP going outside at 3am etc, too?

I imagine the puppy WILL be waking you up during the night. Why not put the paper by the door as you had considered and take the puppy there? Can you put the paper just outside the door outside?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have to question the knowledge of the e-vet you spoke to. I don't know ANY vet (not the one I work at, or any within an hour of me) who would say not to let a puppy outside. I can understand not to the dog park, or in an area populated by a lot of dogs.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Gonna try to convince my parents to let me have a day off school tomorrow so I can take the pup to the vet


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess there are clueless people at every vet's office.
Why would anyone suggest you teach your dog to go in its crate? Really!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> I called the vet emergency phone - They said they do not recommend a puppy going out before it has it's vaccinations because it might catch something...
> What she recommended was to put newspapers at the other end of the crate and "hopefully" it would do it there...
> My mum's plan is that when my dad goes to work at 4am she will let the puppy out of my room and to let it do it's business outside of my room... seems like a better plan to me than the newspaper in the crate thing


I had a feeling they would say this, that why I said for you to get their answer first. Are they talking all of the vaccinations or just the first set?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Gonna try to convince my parents to let me have a day off school tomorrow so I can take the pup to the vet


Probably won't happen. I would not let my child miss a day of school because of the dog.
Won't they take the puppy to the vet?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Where were the mom and the pups? Were they located outside when you picked up your puppy? Can you explain to your Dad that he will be ok, if it's just in your garden?
You can also tell your Dad that you will wipe off the puppy's paws everytime you take him out, maybe he would be ok with that. 
I know that your Dad wants to be careful, but by letting your puppy go inside the house will make it harder to potty train later. I know it's not what you want, but maybe you could plead your case one more time?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Probably won't happen. I would not let my child miss a day of school because of the dog.
> Won't they take the puppy to the vet?


Well he's the one getting up in the middle of the night with pup if it has to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Well he's the one getting up in the middle of the night with pup if it has to go to the bathroom.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> *I do agree it is *best* to take the puppy outside for training* but I was born in the 50s and I think most people paper trained their dogs back then and it did work. Maybe it took a little longer but what I remember was a room with paper on the floor and then gradually removing the paper and taking the last peice outside. Like the pup was in the kitchen (we did not know what a crate was and had a gate.......)
> 
> ?


I don't even remember how my mom did it even in the 70's or 80's. I know that we didn't have crates for the dogs, so I'm thinking paper training too and none of our dogs had accidents in the house.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


>


 Llom is correct. OP is the one who has to give all care to the pup, from what I've read.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Llom is correct. OP is the one who has to give all care to the pup, from what I've read.


Yeah, I read that, too. Just didn't know what that had to do with missing school.

Anyway, I need to back off of this thread. 

Being one that got a dog because my kids and husband wanted one, and now being the one to care for Hans 99% of the time, joyfully, this gets to me. I don't see how care of a pet can be left to a youngster, when said youngster has to go to school.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ohhh xD My bad  -derpin-


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, I read that, too. Just didn't know what that had to do with missing school.


Since all of the care is in his hands, its possible. Would you let your child get up a couple times in the night to let a puppy out and still have to go to school. I don't know about anyone else here, but that is rough and this kid is going to be tired


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Since all of the care is in his hands, its possible. Would you let your child get up a couple times in the night to let a puppy out and still have to go to school. I don't know about anyone else here, but that is rough and this kid is going to be tired


And the parents are also yelling at Speedy. 

Ugh. Don't get me started.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> And the parents are also yelling at Speedy.
> 
> Ugh. Don't get me started.


I know. Lets just help him out. He seems to be ahead of himself...his posts don't really resemble a 14 year old's And he really loves his new puppy!! We can get him through this.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The thing is that I'll be so tired after my puppy whining in his crate all night, then I will have to wake up, etc. I won't be able to focus in school.
Right now my pup is in the crate, I'm trying to get it to sleep, but all it does is keep crying... I guess I'm ment to ignore it...
PS. Thanks for the support guys, I really appreciate it.
[email protected] Ah, he seems to have stopped crying now. Progress, Ching!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> The thing is that I'll be so tired after my puppy whining in his crate all night, then I will have to wake up, etc. I won't be able to focus in school.
> Right now my pup is in the crate, I'm trying to get it to sleep, but all it does is keep crying... I guess I'm ment to ignore it...


Unless you think he has to go to the bathroom, ignoring him is the right thing to do. He will eventually stop crying. You will be tired, but if you can get him on a schedule sooner then later then your doing good. What time is his last meal and water?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

His last meal was around 3 hours ago, and he did go to the bathroom, or my bedroom, however you wanna call it. 
After he did go, which was around 10 minutes ago I let him in the crate... Let's hope he'll be quiet now


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> His last meal was around 3 hours ago, and he did go to the bathroom, or my bedroom, however you wanna call it.
> After he did go, which was around 10 minutes ago I let him in the crate... Let's hope he'll be quiet now


What time is it by you?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

It's 21:00 here if that's what you mean.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Ah, nope. Crying again -_-


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No more water for the night. Now is a good time to turn out the lights and try and sleep/ If he whines in a few hours, take him out and put him on the newspaper. Do not talk or interact, just let him go pee and crate him again, quickly turning out the lights. He needs to know that night is for sleeping, not playing. 

BCs are very smart, so training him should not be too hard. You can do this. Just make sure you get as much sleep as you can. It will be a few weeks of this, but not nearly as long as with another breed or a human.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Ah, nope. Crying again -_-


This needs to be ignored if you know he has just peed. The goal is to teach him that the crate is for sleeping and whining will not get him released.

When Hans was tiny I had him in his crate on my night stand. I yawned hugely (calming signal for dogs) then stuck my fingers in the crate so he would know I am there. I said, "Goodnight, Hans, " and turned out the light. I usually got about 4 hours of sleep before the interruption. He would be up twice a night.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, ignore him. He will learn that crying won't get him anywhere. He might get pretty loud. Do you have anything in the crate with him? Like a toy?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The sound of him crying makes me so sad  It sounds like he swallowed a squeaky toy... (HE DIDN'T, DON'T ASK -_-) 
Either way thanks for the support guys. I don't know what I would have done without you guys
Em, I don't have anything in there to be honest... The toys I have for him could be destroyed / swallowed, unless a rawhide stick would work but he doesn't want that...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> The sound of him crying makes me so sad  It sounds like he swallowed a squeaky toy... (HE DIDN'T, DON'T ASK -_-)
> Either way thanks for the support guys. I don't know what I would have done without you guys


Oh its just beginning, but it will be so worth it. Border Collies are amazing dogs and you will be proud of what you accomplished Try to go to sleep and get some rest for school tomorrow.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What about his mom's towel, did you put that in there? If you have it, it might comfort him?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you can't bring him outside to potty, I would make sure to be consistent, so always take him to the same spot with the same type of paper. What about the box you had at first instead of the crate? Can you keep the paper in there and make that his potty area? I would not simply let him go in his crate, even if it's big enough to put paper on one side. If he's a naturally "clean" dog, he might hold it a long time because he doesn't want to pee/poop in his own crate/den and this would be uncomfortable for him and could cause a urinary tract infection. Also if he's a "dirty" dog and has no qualms about using the bathroom in his crate, he could sit in it and this is obviously unsanitary and very bad for their skin (I helped a dog rescue with a puppy that had a very bad skin infection from having to pee in his crate).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would definitely NOT let him go in the crate. That would be a disaster. I agree with Liesje that creating one spot and training him to go there is the best idea. Then once he is able to go outside you can actually take some of the soiled newspaper and move it outside and that should work.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> The sound of him crying makes me so sad  It sounds like he swallowed a squeaky toy... (HE DIDN'T, DON'T ASK -_-)
> Either way thanks for the support guys. I don't know what I would have done without you guys
> Em, I don't have anything in there to be honest... The toys I have for him could be destroyed / swallowed, unless a rawhide stick would work but he doesn't want that...


Rawhide is dangerous and could cause intestinal obstructions. I would just throw that in the trash. 

Hans was not really interested in toys at that age. I think your idea of not having anything is good.

Don't be sad. All babies cry. He has just had his whole world turned upside down and is adjusting to his new life. 

Do try to sleep. Hope you can get a little rest.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

he calmed down and he fell asleep finally. Seems like I'm gonna fall asleep son. I hope this all will be worth it in the future, because right now I feel like crying :/ Good night people


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It won't last. He will adjust. Right now he misses his mom and litter mates. In a week, it will be completely different and he will be attached to you. Go get some sleep while you can. He'll probably be up in the night to potty.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I hope you're right, I really do...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Goodnite. Go to bed. The first week is rough but then the pup has a routine. He will still be waking up at night for awhile as his bladder won't last all night but not for too long. Take a nap after school if you can.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Right! First night went better than expected. He cried only for about 10 minutes after I said goodnight here, and then he fell asleep and woke up at 7:55 to let him out. Even though I don't have a divider, he did not foul his crate. Such a lovely boy! 
I got my day off and in an hour I'm phoning up the vet to make an appointment.
Thanks!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

He got his first shot today. Next one is due in 2 weeks.
Can't wait.
He's very sleepy now.
Oh, and he learned sit.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yay for the first night. Today let him set the pace -- shots can be hard on their little bodies, he may get a slight fever and some diarreah and sleep more. Your mum will know! She must remember when you got your shots.

I am looking forward to hearing about all of your adventures with Zack.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Right, I didn't realise that he peed in his crate... It got cleaned.
My mum will buy puppy potty pads today and we'll train him to go there...
What to do at night? I'm still stuck. Let him pee in his crate? put a potty pad inside his crate?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so you still can't take him outside even after his first shots? Your yard should be perfectly safe I would think.

At night, sometimes they will whine/wake you up, if you have to, take him out of the crate and to the potty pad area, altho outside is much better.

Have fun with him today


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The vet said it's not recommended and my parents go with that rather than with strangers opinions :/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well put the pad by the door or take it outside on the steps or whatever not in the yard. Maybe there is a room in your house that can be off limits later (maybe the bathroom? where you can put the pad) How big is his crate? It needs to be small enough so that he can only get up turn around, lay down and not have room to pee in the corner. Many crates come with a divider for puppy training so he does not have much space. Having had dogs for awhile I have crates of different sizes and they just live in the crawlspace until the next pup comes along. Maybe someone you know has some small crates they can loan you while the puppy grows.

I adopted a dog that had been allowed to pee in his crate for a long time. He never was completely housebroken no matter what I did and I found him another home because I could not deal with that and small children. He is the only dog in 40 years of having dogs I found a different home for.

You must wake up in the night and get him to the pee pad. You are young so you probably sleep deep. May need to set an alarm for every 2-3 hours. No water for the pup after about 6-7pm.

-----

No puppy pad in crate. He could chew it and get a blockage.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you sleep so soundly that you can't hear him at night, set an alarm for yourself so you can take him to a pee pad away from the crate. Dogs are clean animals and do not go where they sleep unless given no choice.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

jocoyn or anyone here, please add me on facebook.
I rather prefer chat as I want to talk to someone other than on the forums 
http://www.facebook.com/adam.pelka.54


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Anyone? Please add me...
PS. The pee pads are very expensive, I just saw myself :/


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will add you on facebook but I rarely do the chat stuff. Facebook seems to run very slow for me and most stuff is good to do on the forum because others can benefit from the advice.

As much as i don't like paper training, you can use newspaper, but it needs to be thick so it can't get to the floor. If anything gets on the floor get some enzyme cleaner at the pet store or use white vinegar to kill the odor...save a section of paper with pee on it to put on top so it will "attract" him to pee in the same place. Maybe they sell an attractant odor you can spray on the paper, I don't know....my last "paper trained" dog was in 1965 and my parents did most of it


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Well, the puppy right now pees wherever it wants because we can't catch him doing it... We use a cleaning thing to eliminate the smell but i don't think it works..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He needs to be on a leash or tethered to you.He needs to go pee every hour. Your parents are going to have to do this while you are at school.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you are not watching him like an eagle and I mean watching his every move he goes in the crate.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

soon I'm going ti the doctor and he'll be locked in the crate...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

And also if he's ment to be tied to a leash should I follow him around or shall he stay with me?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I'm guessing he needs to be only around me. How do I know if he needs to go to pee? I can't really read his body language


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You won't know. You need to take him out every hour or so.

That is why I say you are going to need your parents to do this while you are at school or not there to take him out. 

He won't be able to hold it for more than an hour and a half for quite a few weeks. If he is left to go all over the house or in the crate you will never be able to housebreak him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Every time you give him food or water, or after you play with him take him to the paper to pee. Every time he comes out of the crate, take him to the paper. Praise him when he does-say "good potty" and give him a treat. When he starts to go, starts sniffing around, you can see it, scoop him up and take him to the paper even if he is peeing on the way. If you watch him you will be able to start to tell the moving around, the sniffing, the standing a certain way.

This is a LOT of work but the good news is if you and your mom REALLY put in the work NOW, you won't have a lifetime of problems. It really is, it is a LOT of work.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Speedy, I know kids your age are tied to the computer but the best thing you can do is log off, play with your puppy and watch him like a hawk. Trust yourself and what you have read. This period won't be long. Make sure he knows you are his best friend in the world. Let mom do what she has to do while you are at school but you do the rest. I think maybe you get on once or twice a day to kind of talk about how the day went and ask questions.....


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The thing is I get hardly any support from parents. Sure, they took me to the vet n stuff but when I told my mum that I'm worried that I don't want my puppy to be doing his business at home she started screaming at me that the puppy was ment to be happiness, etc and I just ruin it all... And I'm only worried about the future of the pup... The pee pads are expensive, the pup has only peed ONCE on the newspapers, etc. We don't even have a spray to eliminate the odour for the pup... I don't want to be unable to housebreak the pup... I feel terrible right now. If we are ment to put that many newspapers so it can't reach the floor, we'd run out of newspapers as we only have shop magazines because my parents can't read newspapers... When I'm at school I can bet my mum won't be looking after him 24/7, if she can hardly see if Zack has urinated in a place or not... Although Zack does it in the same place all the times, which is right next to the door, I bet it still has that scent for him...
Sorry for all the trouble, but I really need support from someone and you all are the people to go to in my situation...
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

It's going to be rough, just having my first puppy at 25 I cannot imagine doing it on my own at 14. Keep positive, it's a lot of work but does get better. Try not to lash out at your parents, it will probably only make things worse. 

Even though you can't take him outside, keep the same routine as if you were taking him outside. Do everything you researched in regards to housebreaking but rework it to the paper rather than the garden. Inside potty training/outside potty training, it's all a stuggle at first. 

Good luck! Get some rest, naps after school will become your bestfriend, you'll be in for a few late nights this week.


----------



## thatsrich85 (Jun 30, 2012)

Your parents would drive me insane. Zach needs to be peeing outside. And every hour maximum, if hes not being taken out he is always gonna pee inside.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

So do you guys think that at night I should wake up and take the pup to the same spot with tons of newspapers there?? Will that work?
I am seriously devastated right now, crying.
I have this feeling of regretting of getting a puppy, but I hope it turns out better in the future.
Everyone tells me here to take him outside, but then IF he get's a disease the parents will blame me and I will never get a puppy ever again....


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

My mum just said that she will take the crate into her room and she will let him out to the newspapers at night so I can go to school not-tired...
I hope she's not just lieing and she will take him outside because if not I'll be really angry...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> The thing is I get hardly any support from parents. Sure, they took me to the vet n stuff but when I told my mum that I'm worried that I don't want my puppy to be doing his business at home she started screaming at me that the puppy was ment to be happiness, etc and I just ruin it all... And I'm only worried about the future of the pup... The pee pads are expensive, the pup has only peed ONCE on the newspapers, etc. We don't even have a spray to eliminate the odour for the pup... I don't want to be unable to housebreak the pup... I feel terrible right now. If we are ment to put that many newspapers so it can't reach the floor, we'd run out of newspapers as we only have shop magazines because my parents can't read newspapers... When I'm at school I can bet my mum won't be looking after him 24/7, if she can hardly see if Zack has urinated in a place or not... Although Zack does it in the same place all the times, which is right next to the door, I bet it still has that scent for him...
> Sorry for all the trouble, but I really need support from someone and you all are the people to go to in my situation...
> Thanks,
> Adam


Breathe...just breathe....

You need to pick your battles and the one you are not going to win is taking the puppy out before his shots are complete. So just stop stressing yourself out on that, regardless of everyone screaming at you to take the puppy out on this board, and figure out how to make it work inside until your parents and the vet allow you to take him out.

Nancy (Jocoyn) and Liesje have given you some good advice on using the newpaper.

First, put a plastic garbage bag down under the newspaper so it doesn't leak thru. You won't have to use as many newspapers but may have to throw out some trash bags. Do you have white vinegar? Mix it 50/50 with water and use that as a spray.

If you do not have the puppy on a leash with you, then put him in the crate. It is going to be the easiest way to housebreak him.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Okay, thanks Jax...
Oh, and I don't really understand what will putting him on a leash accomplish?
I don't really understand that bit...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't stress.....it is hard with your parents and you are doing great. You can't have war with your parents just figure out ways to do what you need to within their rules. Like the paper training.

Others can give more advice on tethering than I but I know it is great for dogs who you want to stay close with you inside and outside and for bonding him to you. You can also block off the room and watch him every moment. It is ok for him to be out of his crate 10 minutes and in 40..you just don't want him to be in the crate all the time! (these are just numbers I made up, but puppies his age sleep a lot--take him out, take him to paper, play a little, put him in his crate...during the day, mom can just take him out for potty breaks every hour or two right now) I did not tether mine, but then I wanted a dog more comfortable with leaving me and exploring because he has to be comfortable working in the woods offlead..but I know others have been very succesful with it..

Don't stress......your mom is right that puppies are fun and love. Don't forget that and enjoy him. This is a good thing! He won't be a puppy for long.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

leashing him means he's always with you so you be able to watch him like a hawk when he's not in his crate, it will cut back the accidents also him getting into things.

It will also help him get used to his leash as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Keeping him on a leash keep him close to you so you know when he's peeing on the floor.  You dont' have to be hanging on to it every minute. It also makes it easier when you have to dash to the door (when you can take him out) to potty.

Don't stress. He will have accidents...part of being a puppy. But he will eventually understand where to go. Follow Nancy's advice.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Speedy, I didn't read through the entire thread so sorry if I'm going to say something already addressed. These are my opinions, however unpopular.  

I'd take the puppy outside rather than newspapers. I've taken my puppy (and other dogs/puppy I had) outside in my yard AND on trails before they get all their shots. You go with your guts, reason and other real life experiences of others, likelihood of something, how dogs without access to shots/vets lived. There is always a chance you can die just by living and we don't stop living because of it. 

As for training with newspapers, the dog will likely eventually get it. It's the same like teaching them to go outside - it may take some time. What kind of floor do you have? Don't worry if you can't buy special cleaners. Just use the soap you have at your home. It may not be the best but it's still workable. 

Overall - just use what you have at home if you can't get something. You don't need the perfect package of everything to make it work. Lots of people have done without a lot of dog things. Don't stress too much. In my book, what matters most is your time/bond with your dog, the rest is 2nd and last place. That is what the dog wants most.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy, you able to download a book? This would help you a whole lot.

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B005FR0OEA/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1352138501&sr=8-1&pi=SL75[/ame]

Perfect Puppy in 7 Days: How to Start Your Puppy Off Right:Amazon:Kindle Store


----------



## jockamo (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!! I just got a BC/GSD puppy a couple weeks ago, and I feel like I hit the jackpot.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Adam,
I'm sorry that this is a diffucult time for you right now. It should be a happy one. You have been waiting so long for this to happen. This is what I suggest. I am including a link to a product that I think would work instead of using newspapers and pee pads it's called a potty patch. I think you could use this until Zack has all of his shots and your parents finally let you take him outside.
https://www.pottypatch.com/

You don't need pee pads for this product, you just empty it at the end of the day (or before) I think that after you are able to take Zack outside you can bring the Potty Patch outside and gradually wean him from that to outside. I also think that you would save money from having to buy pee pads and less of a mess.
I know that you are mad at your parents right now, but you need them on your side, so just grin and bare it, so to speak.
Don't worry, you'll get through this!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How is he going to get that in Scotland?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Mikki Puppy Toilet Training Pads - Pup-pee Pads 100 Pack: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
There are things things but they are way too expensive and we don't have anymore money left 
That Pottypatch thing - There's several stuff that are similar on amazon, but they cost around 40 pounds too...
No way we can afford that just now...
And about the book, I don't have an android or kindle so I guess I can't, plus it costs 5 pounds which I doubt my parents will allow for that.
Eh, that's 2 days off now.
I got told by the vet that after his second shot I will need to wait another week until he can go out. Is that true? I really hope not... Are they just over protective for them?

Either way, now my mum is looking after him and I'm going to take a bath to relax. I feel like I'll need this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> I got told by the vet that after his second shot I will need to wait another week until he can go out. Is that true? I really hope not... Are they just over protective for them?


They are probably being a bit overprotective BUT...this is the way it's going to be so don't stress over it. Just work with it. Get garbage bags to help protect the floor. You can either cut them so they are open and cover more area or just wash them off after he pees before putting fresh newspaper down. ASk your neighbors for their old newspapers. Ask your teacher. You could even stop at the store and ask if you could have their day old newspapers.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

YEs yes good advice. Can you go for a walk to the store? Walking would be great to clear your head.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

My English teacher always brings in newspapers for us to read , I could ask her.
My mum noticed Zack was about to pee so she quickly took him to the newspapers. It worked! 
We put down an old sheet of... something (I'm not sure what it is, but it won't leak!)
So the floor won't scent anymore.
The crate is going to my mum's room now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It just takes time! And patience! 

10-15 minutes after he eats and drinks or when you see him sniffing around, take him to the papers. Once he starts going, give it a name "Go Pee" "Go Potty" whatever you want to say and when he does...praise and treat him! 

Going on command is a wonderful thing that you will come to appreciate greatly later.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Ah! I feel way better after a warm bath. Sorry for all the ranting here guys, I'm sorry you had to read that! 
My plan is:
Get lots and lots of newspapers from English teacher
Get him to only pee in one place and not in the whole house
Etc. I can't think of anything else, hahahah


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

See, your mum will be a great ally in this. Let her know how much you appreciate her! DO some special things for her for helping you to let her know how thankful you are!!!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

You know... your mom may one day end up loving that dog more than you! =) I hear that is not uncommon. =)


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Might be possible as she's the one with the puppy all day while I'm at school! 
And I will make sure I do something nice for her.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You can already start teaching the puppy fetch games! In the house! Just for little bits of time. BC's love this kind of stuff. Oh, and no laser lights (light the hanheld lazer pointers ) as it can make some dogs obsessive compulsive.

This is fun! You start real easy. That way you can be out when he is older and play fetch with him or frisbee (because BCs excel at that kind of thing)

Two Squeakies


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I will make sure to read that in my spare time, thanks! I was trying to get him to fetch myself, but it didn't work out that well, hahahah.
He likes to slide for the ball though, I throw him it, he slides all across the room and it lands right in his mouth


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bear L said:


> You know... your mom may one day end up loving that dog more than you! =) I hear that is not uncommon. =)


I can vouch for this! :wild:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If he likes to chase it he will be easy to learn to bring it back. This is easy way to do it. You may not want him sliding all over the floors though. Find a place not too slippery.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

My mum was like "ok, i have enough. take him outside"
mission accomplished.. I guess? My friends dog was taken out before its vaccinations and its fine . I took him to the garden on a leash. The garden is surrounded by bars , and after that is a pavement. I kept him away from the bars as a random dog could pee beside the bars. Shall I take him outside often or occasionally?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> My mum was like "ok, i have enough. take him outside"



:rofl: 




Speedy2662 said:


> Shall I take him outside often or occasionally?


10-15 minutes after he eats or drinks and once every hour. Lots of praise and treats when he goes outside. 

Now is why keeping him carefully watched or tethered or in a crate is important.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Every hour and a half is what I did. Only had 2 pee accidents and both were my fault.
Took him out right after naps, right after playing, half hour after eating and drinking, too.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I found it funny too. In the middle of school my mum was like "my friend said she took her dog out so we might as well do it too" I was like o_0 for the rest of the day...
My mum said I should put him off the leash so he can run around but I was against that because he could squeeze through the bars and run off...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How long is your leash? I would put a 10'-15' leash on your list of things to buy.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

It's about a meter long?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

To give him a little bit of running room, look for something about 3 meters long. For a puppy, you'll want pretty lightweight. You could even improvise with a long rope tied securely to the handle of the leash for right now.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Mmkay, I could run around with him it's not that much of a deal to be honest, but is he safe in there?
I mean, it's possible that maybe a cat peed in there once or something but it's raining a lot here, and the last time I saw that cat was in summer vacations...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

will dad be ok or will this be an issue this weekend? You will confuse him if you do it both ways.........


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He won't catch a virus from a cat. You can run around with him but giving him more lead will allow you both to have a bit more room. 

Rain will not wash away germs. Just keep him inside the fence where you know other dogs haven't gone.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Dad should be okay with it...
The only dog that has ever peed there was my friends dog, once, and that dog is fully vaccinated.
We lived here for about 2 years. As far as I'm aware, no other dog has ever done it's business there.
Maybe 2 years ago, but does that make any difference? o_0


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> Dad should be okay with it...
> The only dog that has ever peed there was my friends dog, once, and that dog is fully vaccinated.
> We lived here for about 2 years. As far as I'm aware, no other dog has ever done it's business there.
> Maybe 2 years ago, but does that make any difference? o_0


Parvo could live in the ground for who knows how long, but you would have known if a friend's fully vaccinated adult dog got parvo. 

Safe as pie!

btw, where are the pictures of him!? My Border Collie turned 16 weeks yesterday!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

In case the dog gets something, what are the signs and are they treatable?
I posted plenty of pictures and videos, have a look at the threads I made on my profile and you'll see 
EG: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/favorite-links-books-videos/193844-videos-zack.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on the disease. He can pick up bacteria and viruses from wildlife so don't let him drink from stagnant pools of water. 

Things that are not normal
1) Vomiting
2) Diarrhea
3) Lethargy or general weakness

You'll get to know your puppy and you'll know when he's not acting right. If any of the above then you should call a vet for such a young puppy


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Right. Is he allowed to chew grass? I think not. The only thing there is in the garden is grass and some plants. I would only take the dog for a few minutes to do it's business and come back just to be 100% sure as we don't have the money to afford special treatments for diseases 
And I just read that 
"A pup is most at risk in the days after vaccination....."
Zack had his first vaccination yesterday... is that still safe?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax munches on grass all the time. I would be careful of the plants. Look them up and make sure they are not toxic to a dog. It doesn't matter if he's out there 5 minutes or 30 minutes. Exposure is exposure. You can actually bring it in on your shoes.

Personally, I think you are perfectly safe to take him out and play with him for a few minutes. He's in a contained space where no other dogs have been and I assume very little wildlife other than some squirrels. If you do a google search for dog diseases in Scotland, you'll see that Lepto (as an example) as fewer than 10 reported cases annually. What you are most at risk for is parvo and distemper, which I believe is only contagious between other dogs so you should be fine.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Ah, nope. Dad doesn't let him. Well damnit.Mum is going to buy puppy pads tomorrow for 100%. If not I will make sure to go myself... Parents are making stuff so complicated sometimes :/
Right now Zack is in his crate sleeping because we all were tired and we can't look after him 24/7


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Right now Zack is in his crate sleeping because we all were tired and we can't look after him 24/7


And nothing wrong with that. Puppies sleep quite a bit anyways.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Adam, you are doing great! Your commitment to your puppy is incredible. You could teach my sons a thing or two. Keep up the great work.. it will get easier.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> Adam, you are doing great! Your commitment to your puppy is incredible. You could teach my sons a thing or two. Keep up the great work.. it will get easier.


Thank you very much. These kinds of sentences make me feel way better about myself, despise all the trouble that I have to deal with. Thank you!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Adam, you're little "About Me" blurb in your signature, made me smile until my cheeks hurt!

You're going to do wonderfully with your new pup. I can't wait to hear about your continued updates. We need more pictures! I haven't read this whole thread, are you taking him to puppy classes?

As for letting it out, I know your parent's are being quite stubborn, but as long as you avoid unnecessary risks, like high traffic areas for dogs - pet stores, dog parks etc. your pup should be just fine. Out in the yard should be ok. It's very important to get him out and about as soon as you can, because you need to socialize dogs a lot from about 8-16 weeks of age.

Best of luck, I think you're going to be a wonderful dog owner. Zack is one very lucky boy indeed!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

It was intended to make people smile  I love to see people smile thanks to me, it makes me feel good about myself.
Thank you for the really nice compliments! I think I will need to pass with the walking outside because my dad still says no, and I don't want a fight. My friend's dog is fully vaccinated. Do you think he could come over to my house and play? The other dog is nearly 2 years old.
Thank you again!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not have a 2 yr old dog play with an 8 wk old puppy. How large is this dog?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Speedy, I'm in my 40s (and that's about all you'll find out about my age!) So, I'm older than you, wiser than you and have more experience than you ... BUT ... guess what ... Kyleigh drove me NUTS every now and then. 

There were a couple of times that I looked at myself in the mirror and went "WHY oh WHY did you get another dog? REALLY? WHAT were you thinking?"

Puppies are LOADS of work ... having knowledge, experience and wisdom, makes it easier for those of us with it, but it doesn't mean we have it easy! We still don't get sleep, we still have to housebreak, we still have to socialize, we still have to train, etc, etc. 

You are doing great ... and keep this in mind Speedy ... if you make a mistake, it's OK!!! Your pup's not going to know the difference! He'll love you no matter what! We've all made mistakes ... that's how we gain widsom!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd be careful about how to introduce your puppy to older dogs, as if the older dog isn't very pup friendly it could hurt your small puppy. Have you looked into puppy classes? They normally take them from about 10 weeks of age and up. This is a wonderful way to socialize your pup with other dogs in a controlled way, and you'll learn how to handle your pup and teach it some very basic obedience.

You seem so keen on working with your new friend, it's really wonderful. You should check out some different dog sports. Border Collies are incredibly smart, energetic and great at sports! Maybe flyball, agility or disc dogs? Watch some videos on youtube, I could totally see you getting into some sports with your pup, seeing how enthusiastic you are. 

I completely understand your parent's concern with wanting to protect the puppy. I would suggest they speak to their vet about the potential risks vs. benefits of getting your puppy out to see the world.

You just have to be smart about it and avoid places that a high volume of dogs go. But socializing is very important too, it's a bit of a catch 22, that way.

Give wee Zack a hug for me!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you very much  The first day I thought to myself that I regret getting him, but now it's just got better... 
It's a shih tzu, it's smaller than the puppy -_-
Btw. Here's a funny story, I was eating a bacon joint for lunch, the next thing I see is that my food dissapeared :O The table is quite low, it's like a table to put a tv remote on, etc but I like to eat there. Zack jumped up on it and grabbed it with his teeth and ran off! It was so funny, but I caught him and took it back. He grabbed it by the fat, so I cut that off and continued eating. He didn't eat any, don't worry but I found it annoying and funny at the same time 

Edit for [email protected] my mum says that she'll take him out, and my dad says he doesn't allow that. What I'm scared of is that my mum will let him off the leash to run around, and I'm scared that Zack will squeeze through the bars and run off, and when I told her that she said that the dog is more intelligent than me :/ 
I'm totally into frisbees, so maybe that! 
The shih-tzu is used to a puppy as my friends brother bought a boxer and they kept playing together, and the boxer was sleeping at my friends house for even a week! 
I'll give him a hug when he awakes because now he's still sleeping in his crate 
PS. It's past 8pm now and we forgot to give him food  Shall we give him it now? My mum will have to wake up at 4am to prepare my dad for work anyway. Will it be fine to give him food once he wakes up?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok..a little dog then yes let them play but still supervise closely. Is this shih tzu good with other dogs? You dont' want to introduce him to a dog that will snarl and snap at him and teach him that other dogs are something to be scared of.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Read my post again, I edited it. It seems like you wrote your message before I edited mine. Whoops!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Edit for [email protected] my mum says that she'll take him out, and my dad says he doesn't allow that. What I'm scared of is that my mum will let him off the leash to run around, and I'm scared that Zack will squeeze through the bars and run off, and when I told her that she said that the dog is more intelligent than me :/


No. You are correct. He needs to be watched carefully so he doesn't get loose thru the bars




Speedy2662 said:


> I'm totally into frisbees, so maybe that!


Be careful with frisbees. My girl blew out her ACL playing frisbee and that is quite common. 





Speedy2662 said:


> PS. It's past 8pm now and we forgot to give him food  Shall we give him it now? My mum will have to wake up at 4am to prepare my dad for work anyway. Will it be fine to give him food once he wakes up?


..

Yes, feed him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes if you do not feed him often enough a good chance he will throw up some yellow foamy stuff. That is just a hungry tummy so don't freak if that does happen but he will probably complain if he is hungry anyway.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Agrghrghhgh this is my 3rd time writing this, internet glitching out or something.
We fed him, don't worry.
And also, my parents are weird. My dad changed his decision and he said we've to take him outside tomorrow. Possibly my mum convinced my dad.
My mum also promised me that she will not let Zack run around without a leash, and that she will keep it all the time.
We shall begin training tomorrow!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Good for you! Now it seems that everyone is on the same page so to speak, so things should be a little easier on you.
Happy Training!


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

It seems like you're putting a lot of effort into this puppy, and you're doing great so far, I respect that! 

I'm glad I'm not the only teenager on here, (I'm 15.) Your puppy's adorable, btw!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you have a plan on what to do if the pup gets sick? When you say you can't afford treatment or even 7 bucks for a dog training book, that is concerning.

Dogs can swallow things, hurt themselves, or just plain get sick, and the vet bills can quickly add up to hundreds or thousands.

Is there a plan, should this happen?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I cant buy that book because i have a library at school and many books there so I wouldnt be allowed. We have a vet 5 minutes down the road if anything happens.

And you mean sick as in from walking outside or just generally????
Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Any dog can get sick GENERALLY. Not just those who go outside.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Earlier someone suggested that you try and get your hands on "Perfect Puppy in 7 days: How to Start Your Puppy Off Right", but you said you weren't able to. 

Here's a complementary chapter from the book all about housebreaking:

https://host2.yournethost.com/~luckydog/pdf_files/PottyTrainingfromPerfectPup.pdf

Hopefully this is what your were needing, as the other chapters aren't available free.

Good luck


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you! 
I know it can get sick but Idon't like talking about it because then I'm worried when I'm at school... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Ah, just realised that the vet we've been with have gave us 4 weeks free insurance, so for now it's all good


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Grrr I feel like a divider is really necessary as he does it in his crate sometimes :/ We bought pee pads but my mum put newspapers over it for some reason... It's only done it once there, right beside the newspaper but still on the pad... Then I told my mum why she put it there and she started yelling again -_-
Eh, it's a weird world we live in. 
I'll try and collect money for a divider from ebay but I have no idea how


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a board? If your dad is handy, he could cut a plywood board and install it in the crate.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

:thumbup: Yes! Maybe we don't even need to cut it, maybe it's just the right size. Let me check


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You may have to drill holes in the board to tie it to the crate so it stays stationary.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

actually, no we don't -_- We just looked and we don't have any...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

If you can't find a board to slide though temporarily, sometimes you can just use a cardboard box or something that would work to fit in the back area so the puppy only has enough room for sleeping. I would just make sure that it's not something that could hurt the puppy.
Is it a wire crate or a plastic airline type crate?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

It is a metal wire crate. One of those:
http://canisbonus.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/crate-metal.jpg
Wouldn't it chew through the cardboard?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. You can NOT use cardboard. Yes, he will chew it. 

What size crate is it?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

It is about 30"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

30" wide or tall?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

wide.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Grrr I dont know whats wrong but now that we have the pee pads he only plays with them and lies there and he pees everywhere now!! :/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

I just thought if share with you if it helps. I spoke with my vet today about my puppy I'm picking up in 5 weeks. One of the things I mentioned was taking the puppy outside. My backyard was fine. But she also mentioned that if I walk her in public to keep on the pathway/ roads so he won't pick up germs in the grass. Maybe that might be a good idea for your situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Grrr I dont know whats wrong but now that we have the pee pads he only plays with them and lies there and he pees everywhere now!! :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Now that you can take him outside, start taking him out every hour and after he eats/drinks. The link that was posted on house breaking is very useful. Keep being consistent and he'll get it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly I would focus more on the house training than making a divider. A divider can be handy but isn't essential. I've never used one and my crates are 36" or 42". The dog just needs to be taken out, a LOT. When my boys were babies they had to go out every 15-20 minutes while they were awake or we'd have accidents.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He is going everywhere because he is now confused. Floor, per pads, newspapers, outside, crate.... He has gone everywhere. He needs to be given one area to toilet and one area only, and he needs to know that place is the only place it is acceptable for him to go.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

New groceries! 
Puppy spray that eliminates odour,
dog shampoo + blankets
new leash and smaller collar to fit him, etc.
Now we are starting to take him out, but he's not done it in the garden yet 
Our pup is a bit weird, he doesn't go peeing or pooing immediately after eating / waking up, it takes him a while to go....


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

It takes Gaia a while to go as well but you'll start noticing the signs. When you take him out to the garden don't play with him until after he's gone and praise the heck out of him once he's used the bathroom, your neighbours may wonder why you're throwing such a huge party for your little guy but they love the praise.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

the thing is that outside all he does is play with the leash 
I'm gonna try putting the leash on inside the house so that it can get used to it. What do you think?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> He is going everywhere because he is now confused. Floor, per pads, newspapers, outside, crate.... He has gone everywhere. He needs to be given one area to toilet and one area only, and he needs to know that place is the only place it is acceptable for him to go.


I am going to second this and I urge you to take this advice seriously. I have read this entire thread, and this is the only thing that I kept on thinking.

When my puppy was doing his business all over the yard, my parents confused the poor guy because they wanted him to go in a specific spot in the corner of the yard, kept yelling NO at him when he was doing it in the middle or near the door, and then he pooped in the house finally when I was not around. This is the same concept, you are confusing your dog by allowing him to go in the house and not teaching the correct behavior. Show your dog what you want, starting NOW.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> the thing is that outside all he does is play with the leash
> I'm gonna try putting the leash on inside the house so that it can get used to it. What do you think?


They will do that. Just wait him out. If you take him out to go, and he doesn't go, put him in his crate or keep him leashed to you so if he starts to go inside, you can catch him. Take him out again in about 15-20 minutes. Once you get over the hurdle of getting him to go outside, it will be much easier. 

If he does start to go inside, make a loud noise to kind of startle him out of peeing. You don't want to scare him, just get his attention.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Eh, I don't know. We gave him dinner, I waited around 20-30 minutes, took him outside for about 30 minutes, went back inside for 15 minutes then I took him out again, nothing. he kept sniffing and sniffing, and then he finally ended up just lieing down and trying to fall asleep. I took him inside about a good amount of time and he's done it inside, not even on the mat :/
Better luck tomorrow


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Keep on at it! Border collies are way smart, he will get it.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hopefully!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Terrible weather make it harder :/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

True, but consistency makes it easier. Most of us have been outside in a cold driving rain with an umbrella at 3am waiting for a puppy to potty. It is just for a short period of time. [of course time goes slower when you are 14 than when you are in your 50s]


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

What is wrong with him!!! He doesn't want to go outside in the garden, he waits till he's at home and then he does it! grr I'm so pissed off right now. All he does is sniff, freeze or play with the leash. Grrr


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

He's a baby!!!! This is normal, besides he's confused b/c he's been peeing in the house too ... 

Remember, human babies are in diapers for up to 3 years ... so expecting your puppy to be potty trained so fast is, when there's lots of confusion for him is not fair!

Patience, and consistency!

There were plenty of times I was outside with Kyleigh at 2 a.m. just begging her to pee!!! it does get better!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

the thing is this won't get better if he continues this!
If he keeps peeing inside straight away after he's been to the garden, I'm not really sure if this will get any better! :/ And my mum doesn't help either, because it's been raining today and she refused to tkae him outside when I was in school ! >_<


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing is wrong with him.
He needs consistency and patience and he needs for you to stay out there with him until he goes, each and every time.
It would have been easier if he had not been taught to go in the house. It takes 30 repetitions to teach a dog something, but 500 or more to un-teach something.

Being frustrated and angry will transfer to him and make him a nervous dog. Relax and focus on what you seek to accomplish instead of what is not going well.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> the thing is this won't get better if he continues this!
> If he keeps peeing inside straight away after he's been to the garden, I'm not really sure if this will get any better! :/ And my mum doesn't help either, because it's been raining today and she refused to tkae him outside when I was in school ! >_<


 
You wanted a dog now deal with it. As many have pointed out this is a baby. It will get better but it is going to take time and patience and training. You took responsibility not your mum, it is not her dog it is yours! Time to prove you are old enough to have this huge responsibility.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> the thing is this won't get better if he continues this!
> If he keeps peeing inside straight away after he's been to the garden, I'm not really sure if this will get any better! :/ And my mum doesn't help either, because it's been raining today and she refused to tkae him outside when I was in school ! >_<


Ok, then I guess you will have a dog that will use your home as a toilet. That is what she is teaching him .


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

It took me 3 months to train my puppy. Your's have been in your house for... 1 week? House training is not something you can rush. It just takes time and consistency on your part. The dog will learn if you keep up at it. It may take some time but it will happen if you keep taking it out. 

What helped me was taking the dog to a small designated area in the yard that is sort of cornered off from the rest. The dog learned soon that area is for that business and will go fairly quickly if I take her out to that designated area (and I don't even have to say "go potty" once she gets it, she will go there on her own when we're outside). It also helps to know that's where all the poop will be so I don't have to look all over the yard. After she learned that, she still had accidents inside the house, but at least she got the idea that if I take her there, she is to go.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> You wanted a dog now deal with it. As many have pointed out this is a baby. It will get better but it is going to take time and patience and training. You took responsibility not your mum, it is not her dog it is yours! Time to prove you are old enough to have this huge responsibility.


It is my dog, but what am I ment to do when I'm at school? Take it with me to class? I don't really see that happening. She promised to help me. I'll talk her and hopefully she will take him out even if it's raining.
I was just wondering why does he do that. He holds it in and then he finally goes when he's outside? :/ I am outside for big amounts of time and he still doesn't go...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Because he has gone so much inside that he is used to going there and it has almost become reflex for him. Once they learn a behavior they repeat it. 
This is not his fault.
Training a dog is possible only if all members of the house accept responsibility. One can't just say it is one person's dog and expect that person to do everything, unless that person is home 24/7.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Don't expect it to be a quick process, a puppy is A LOT of work. It's going to take time before he's fully house trained. This is where leashing him to you comes in handy and using the crate when you're not around. You'll soon catch on to his body language when he needs to go. 

One of the most important things to remember when house training a puppy is when he makes an accident don't get upset at him, he doesn't know any better yet, especially if you don't catch him in the act. 

I promise it does get better, there are going to be moments when you question why on earth you wanted this puppy but in the end it's all worth it.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

He's only doing it on the puppy pee pad now... Do you think I should take the pad outside tomorrow and see if that works? My parents really don't help at all mentally, they keep shouting at me, telling me that I'm wrong & stupid, etc. I really feel devastated right now, as I just want him to go outside... I know he won't do it immediately.
I saw sprays that if you spray something it helps the dog to "go there" as in it's a friendly smell that makes him wanna go there... Is that true?
[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Johnsons-Puppy-Kitten-House-Trainer/dp/B000OLWS0U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1352482405&sr=8-3[/ame]


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> It is my dog, but what am I ment to do when I'm at school? Take it with me to class? I don't really see that happening. She promised to help me. I'll talk her and hopefully she will take him out even if it's raining.
> I was just wondering why does he do that. He holds it in and then he finally goes when he's outside? :/ I am outside for big amounts of time and he still doesn't go...


How long were you in school? Did you take him out before you left? Did you take him out when you got home? Are you holding up your end of the deal? What makes you think your mum isn't helping. How do you know what she does while your at school? She may have taken him out 10 time and cleaned up 5 messes. Puppies pee a LOT.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If he is doing it on the puppy pee pad, take it outside with him! Eventually you will be able to cut it up in smaller peices until it is gone because his odor is on the ground, Rub the soiled pad on the spot where you want him to go and take him to that one place in the yard to potty. Tell him how good he is for going and give him a treat. 

That spot in the yard is all about business-other areas can be about play but nothing till he does his business. Put him up if he does not and take him out in a few more minutes. Be prepared to scoop him up and run him right outside if he starts in the house.

A schedule may help your mom if she is willing? Pup needs to be in crate 100% of time he is not being watched 100% and at his age needs to go out at least every 2 hours - next month probably 3, (many use a guideline one hour for each month of age though my own experience is they get it much faster....got Beau at 10 weeks, never had an accident in the housr or the crate, but then I have raised several pups)

NOTE that is not to make you feel bad but to say, it ain't rocket science and it works if you do it properly. I had a harder time with the first pup I housebroke (but not a ton because I did what I was told and did not have to deal with a mom)


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I think if your parents are still letting him go in the house then you need to find one spot that he will go on using the newspaper and make sure that he goes only in that spot. 
What I think you could also try is maybe taking the soiled newspaper and some of his poop and bring it outside in a spot that you would want him to go and try and coax him to go out there, maybe if he smells the spolied newspaper he will be encouraged to go outside. 
Also if you catch him *in the act* you should pick him up immediately with "eh eh" and bring him outside to finish.
It really does take time and patience potty training a puppy, he will get there. It just might take longer since he's been going in the house.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely put the pee pad outside, and only outside.
I am sorry about your parents. Must be really tough.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> the thing is this won't get better if he continues this!
> If he keeps peeing inside straight away after he's been to the garden, I'm not really sure if this will get any better! :/ And my mum doesn't help either, because it's been raining today and she refused to tkae him outside when I was in school ! >_<


Well, that is just silly. She can't expect him to learn to go outside if she won't take him. It seems like she wants him to behave like a cat, not a dog, which isn't fair to him.

You have to stand out in the rain until he goes. Sorry, but we've all had to do it. I got lucky with my dog, we had a dry summer when I got her, so she didn't even know what rain was until she was about 4 months old.

If you have to stand outside in the cold rain for an hour, than that's what you have to do. Dress appropriately. Praise and reward when he does the right thing. Puppies learn fastest when you reward their correct choices. You have to set him up for success.

How successful is he going to be when he can't hold his bladder all day, yet nobody will take him out? Then he gets punished for having an accident. He doesn't know what to do or where he's supposed to go to the bathroom.

I know you're at school and that you're trying your hardest. But you and your parents need to understand that you need to be consistent with your training and that it really takes a lot of hard work to raise a puppy. Puppies are not convenient. They are cute, they are a lot of fun, but they are certainly not convenient.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> How long were you in school? Did you take him out before you left? Did you take him out when you got home? Are you holding up your end of the deal? What makes you think your mum isn't helping. How do you know what she does while your at school? She may have taken him out 10 time and cleaned up 5 messes. Puppies pee a LOT.


6 hours. My mum wakes up earlier to take him to the pee pad (I dunno why...) 
Yes! I do take him out when I get back from school. My mum ain't helping because she's teaching him to potty inside, that's my main problem.
I know because she tells me. What would her reason be to tell me that she hasn't taken him outside if she did?

And I don't punish him for doing it inside, noone does. We know that.
But my parents simply don't listen to me, just because I'm a "stupid" kid. My mum says "What do you want him to be a genius from birth?!?" Seems ridiciolous...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

If your parents are allowing him to go potty outside then you might need to have a "friendly* talk with your mum and let her know that if he continues to potty in the house then it will be that much harder to potty train him to go outside.
I'm sure that your mum will not like for him to continue to pee in the house for much longer.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Wow, my mum just told me she's been outside with him 3 times while I was at school.... Why are my parents so weird?!?! 
I am sorry for all the moaning here guys. I know that I behave like a 5 year old child, I apologize.
But what the heck? Come on now... Why would she lie? :/ She also said that Zack didn't potty there even once... 
What about the spray I told you guys about??
[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Johnsons-Puppy-Kitten-House-Trainer/dp/B000OLWS0U/[/ame]


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> Wow, my mum just told me she's been outside with him 3 times while I was at school.... Why are my parents so weird?!?!
> Why are our kids so wierd?
> 
> I am sorry for all the moaning here guys. I know that I behave like a 5 year old child, I apologize.
> ...


I personally think any chemicals would not be the greatest idea for puppies. I'd rather train correctly than trying to take a shortcut.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree. He's a baby puppy and you've only had him a week. You don't need to resort to sprays and other gimmicks, just consistent training. My puppies took about 6 months to reliably house train (though they never went in the crate, only had accidents while I was home and they were out).


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

YAY! I'm so happy!! I've been outside with him for a straight hour, right as I was about to give up and go home he peed outside! Wooohoooohooo!!!! 
Yay!
I am more than happy right now!!!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Good job! 

Tell your parent's to shape up or they get lumps of coal for Christmas


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

PS. Now keep taking your pup to that spot when he goes out so he knows


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

He's done it in a little corner, I'll keep taking him there. YAYYYY This made me 200% more happier. I was about to give up, I was sad, my parents kept telling me from the balcony to go home but I was like No! And there we go...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Feels good to prove them wrong doesn't it? lol


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Woohoo! 

May help to get a book, or a portable music player, so you have something to do while waiting. Sometimes they take a long time, but not giving up is the key to success. 

And I have a feeling your parents have zero dog experience. It might be a good idea to go ahead and listen to us "strangers on the Internet, " LOL!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I am sooo happy nothing can make me happier now


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> I am sooo happy nothing can make me happier now


Wait until he pees and poos on command-- that will really give you joy,. LOL!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I bet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yaay, he learned how to fetch in the garden  I let him off the leash and I took a tennis ball... Viola! 
He also peed in the garden after playing. Yipee!!!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I noticed he wanted to pee again, so I took him out to the garden. Guess who's a good boy!!!! 
Oh my Gosh. I feel so much better now, and it didn't even take him that long!!
I don't feel like regretting getting a puppy anymore!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is all good. Remember now he is going to test things. He has a long way to go so no trusting him in the house and his body as a way to go before he has enough control to hold it in. Once he is solid in the idea of going outside he can learn to tell you hee needs to go out.

The best thing is I read was this: "I noticed he wanted to pee again" - GREAT!!!! you are watching him like you should!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you very much  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Zombie Queen Moderator?
Hahah
Just an update: No accidents in the home today at all!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ugghhhhh!?!!! I put your book in my car in the front seat, picked it up and moved it several times today and STILL forgot to mail it!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hahaha, don't worry about it, I still appreciate it a lot that you are willing to send it 
Thank you again


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Well, don't praise a day beore the sundown, eh? For some reason when he was sleeping in his crate he stood up and immediately peed, and we couldn't do anything... Then I took him outside, stood there for 30 minutes and half of the time he just stood by the fence to the door trying to get out and whining. Took him inside, into the crate, then he pooped inside -_- Uh Geez, and I was so happy ^_^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

You know what, I give up. I will never be able to train him with my parents at home.
After training Zack to give paw, my dad just took the clicker and started clicking repeatedly 10 times a second... The dog was like what the heck, I started crying and went to my room...
They also were eating breakfast and I noticed Zack was sniffing around. I wanted to take him outside but my mum quickly took him and put him in his crate because they were "eating". Then Zack immediately pood inside.
I feel like giving Zack to someone as with my parents being here the dog will be retarded... (I know it sounds sad but it's true...)
They also let him play with plastic pepsi bottles. I told them to not give him that because when he grows up he'll just play with them / steal them... Their response? He'll grow out of it.
WHAT THE HECK!!!!!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Dogs have come out just fine in worse upbringings. But if you're truly giving up the stress isn't fair to you or Zach, you might want to get in touch with his breeder. I'm sorry you're having such s hard time puppies are supposed to a happy time with the occasional hair pulling moments. 

Eta I let Gaia play with clean Pepsi bottles with the cap off but she's never stolen one, she knows not to take anything that wasn't given to her.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

No, I'm not giving him away. It won't be fair to him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> You know what, I give up. I will never be able to train him with my parents at home.
> After training Zack to give paw, my dad just took the clicker and started clicking repeatedly 10 times a second... The dog was like what the heck, I started crying and went to my room...


Hide the clicker from your father. You don't have to use a clicker to train a dog. I rarely use it. I use Yes! as my marker. It doesn't mark as quickly as a clicker can but I always have my voice and and excited Yes! works quite well.



Speedy2662 said:


> They also were eating breakfast and I noticed Zack was sniffing around. I wanted to take him outside but my mum quickly took him and put him in his crate because they were "eating". Then Zack immediately pood inside.
> I feel like giving Zack to someone as with my parents being here the dog will be retarded... (I know it sounds sad but it's true...)


Apparently then need to learn from their own mistakes too. Next time, before you sit down to eat, take him outside. 




Speedy2662 said:


> They also let him play with plastic pepsi bottles. I told them to not give him that because when he grows up he'll just play with them / steal them... Their response? He'll grow out of it.
> WHAT THE HECK!!!!!


I let Jax play with empty bottles, many of us do, and you are correct, he will take them even if there is something in them as he grows. He will not grow out of it because he is being taught it's ok to play with. I just take the caps off first and throw those away. there is a toy that you can buy to put a soda bottle in. I would look for one of those so he still gets to play with a bottle but the bottle is completely covered.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is hard to know what to say. I am sorry your parents don't understand about raising a dog.

This may be a great opportunity to grow up and stand up to your parents in a calm assertive way and not go into your bedroom upset. Perhaps if they see YOU making the change from a boy to a young man they will listen more.

That means being calm, assertive, and making eye contact. You need to make sure your parents do the minimum, that means if there is a mess YOU clean it up, YOU do everything except for when you are at school.

I agree. Hide the clicker. Dad is only home during the weekends. Just bring it out when he is gone. The pepsi bottle. My advice is to not drink that garbage . But it is not a battle worth fighting. Take off the cap, the plastic ring and any plastic paper covering.....just don't leave it with him.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Hope you're having a better day 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, it did go better. My parents took me to McDonalds 
No accident in the house after that breakfast thing, all going well. He met a few dogs (including a border collie) in his garden. All the dogs he met were very friendly and didn't bark or bite, all they did was just sniff each other and be happy. He also met a few kids from our neighbours. Socialising, yay


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Update: Zack is doing quite well with potty training. Bad weather makes this difficult as he keeps getting smelly, heheh. It's harder for him to go outside because of the distractions I guess. People talking, walking by, so many plants, he finds it all interesting. But he's doing well. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you! He just learnt how to give paw and "down". Such a smart dog :3


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

my mum just said that when i was at school zack whined at the door to go outside!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Awesome news! Do you have any updated pictures? I'm sure he's grown a bit since we last saw him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

YAY Zack! And YAY Adam!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

No pictures yet, might take some soon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> my mum just said that when i was at school zack whined at the door to go outside!


Yay Zach and Adam!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

I was just wondering, and this may have already been asked, but are you interested in/thinking about doing any dog sports with your puppy, when he gets older? For example, Dog Agility?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, was asked a few times. I definitely want to because I want to lose weight!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Aww! he's looking great! I hope you don't mind me asking, but now that you're on your way potty training wise, you're not going to leave us for the BC forum ...are you? We like your posts too much


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

How could you ask me such a thing! This forum is the best and I'll never ever leave it! and i don't think there is a bc forum yet  I won't leave this forum.
I thought you all were getting annoyed by all my "spam" and "life problems", hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> How could you ask me such a thing! This forum is the best and I'll never ever leave it! and i don't think there is a bc forum yet  I won't leave this forum.
> I thought you all were getting annoyed by all my "spam" and "life problems", hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


No, I think everyone here enjoys helping you and we enjoy your enthusiam! 
I'm glad you won't leave us for a BC forum, hahaha


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> i don't think there is a bc forum yet
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Um... actually:
BC Boards


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Um... actually:
> BC Boards


Not so sure that he'd have a warm welcome over there... :/

That board is primarly working-line, working dogs. Worse than this forums sway, by far.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Not so sure that he'd have a warm welcome over there... :/
> 
> That board is primarly working-line, working dogs. Worse than this forums sway, by far.


Oh.
Just googled it.
Nevertheless, it would be worth reading. You can glean a lot of info just by lurking over there, I'll bet.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitely. I almost wonder if www.dogforums.com would be better for Adam and Zack though... Not that we don't love having them here, but he could post more general questions that people may be able to help with more being around all breeds, since we primarily know GSDs.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

But I don't wanna leave you guys after all the great help you gave me... It would be so selfish to ask questions then when I got answers to go away, that would be so rude


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We like you here Adam.  You can stay as long as you like.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

aww thank you


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Way to go Adam! Sounds like the little guy is starting to get the hang of things. 

I too, hope you won't leave us. Many of us here also have other breeds of dogs, so I think it's ok. You can be our token BC owner. 

We all love your enthusiasm, you sound like a good kid 

PS. You kind of remind me of that cute kid off Modern Family, Manny? Such a worry wart!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> But I don't wanna leave you guys after all the great help you gave me... It would be so selfish to ask questions then when I got answers to go away, that would be so rude


Nah.
Many here post on other forums, too.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm glad that you won't leave us. We all have taken you under our wing and want to see you succeed with Zack!
How's he doing so far? Any more accidents in the house?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations on all your progress thus far.

As I read through this thread, it was striking how much it sounded EXACTLY like what an alternate-universe-me would have written had my parents caved in and allowed me to get a puppy at your age.

Keep up the good work and try not to get overwhelmed.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> We like you here Adam.  You can stay as long as you like.


I second that (or third, fourth, fifth!)

Glad to hear potty training is coming along!

And I see you've added Down and Shake Paw to his tricks! Great job!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Aww, you all are way too kind  Thank you again.
Zack does it outside most of the times, i think he had like 2 accidents since 2 days


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I certainly wasn't suggesting you leave, Adam!

I'm a member on that forum, too, and a few others; it's just nice to get different opinions sometimes; this forum is great for working training, etc. but simpler questions or ideas are easier shared elsewhere for a different view/attitude on things.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The only problem we're having as of now is biting... He bites everything. Fingers, skin, shoes, cables, everything that he can fit into his mouth. How can we stop this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

By trading him a toy that is appropriate to chew on. It's something they outgrow and need to be taught what is appropriate to chew on and what isn't.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The thing is, he* will ignore the toy and keep on chewing the thing that interests them. Taking him away from the item makes him just more interested in it. Shouting at it is bad, etc. I really don't know what to do :/


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We have a lot of good advice in the sticky posts

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Make the toy come alive. Don't just shove it at him. Make it wiggle and jump, play a little tug with him. He'll go for the fun moving toy over the boring cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

New video of Zack playing with my friends dog!




Please comment on the video itself or here 
PS. I censored out my friends face with a trollface...


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Uh... Weird question. I've been playing with Zack with a plushy toy, i made him chase it, etc. Then he started humping it o_o I know its a dominace thing, but how can i stop it? distract him or take the toy away?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol...I wouldn't get to concerned about it. He's just a baby. I would discourage it because it could be embarrassing one day when he's grown and you have company over. My friend's lab still does it and he's about 10. He sees Jax and starts air humping. Jax is never not impressed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Toss something for him to chase and don't make a big deal of it, or else he might associate it with getting attention.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Okay, he had his second shot on Monday. Monday was fine, but today is weird. He doesn't want to poo at all, but he pees all the time!! I've been outside with him for a very long time in the bloody rain, I was soaked to death, but he wouldn't poo after about an hour/two hours after eating! He kept wanting to go home, I kept putting him on the grass, I was so annoyed, I still am. He peed about 3-4 times outside, then I went inside, we put him in the crate and he peed again!!! But he won't poo! What is wrong? Is he just being weird? Or is he ill or something?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe he's just constipated? Give him a tablespoon of pumpkin. Keep an eye on that excessive peeing in case he's developed a UTI. If he has to go out frequently, excessive peeing in the house, blood in the urine, crying when peeing.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

No blood, no crying... We don't have any pumpkin, it's not something frequent here in the UK to get a pumpkin, except fake ones for halloween


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really? No pumpkins?! You are so deprived!!! Pumpkin donuts, pumpkin pies, pumpkin rolls, pumpkin bread, pumpkin soup...that's sad! lol

Find something high in fiber. Do you have squash?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

They probably have canned pumpkin, though. It'll be with other canned pie fillings. Just give a spoonful with his food.

(From what I know from a brief googling, a lot of stores won't carry pumpkin regularly, but can order it for you)

Also, I know the biting is frustrating, but just keep at the redirection. This is a normal herding puppy behavior. Gabe and my sheltie were both terrible nippers. It will eventually get better.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

We don't have canned pumpkin here so I just chop up and boil pumpkin and then mash it (with nothing added). Perhaps you could try that?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you do find canned pumpkin it must be the kind without the spices. It is in the pie section not the vegetable section if you have it.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

[email protected] No pumpkins at all!  And it did get better anyway, but thanks for the tips everyone! Really appreciated.
My brother recently moved into our house and him and his girlfriend love Zack! They take care of him even more than me, haha 
But seriously, when my mum is away shopping etc they do take care of him, yay!


----------

